# A Little Tour



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

well, I got bored tonight, and I figured, a lot of people asked me where I keep all my stuff, so here it is, step by step, my animal room









Going down the stairs


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Right as you get to the bottom, here is what you see


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and as you tun a little bit, towards the back wall, here it is


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and as you turn to the other end of the basement, this is where most of my stuff is


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

If anyone wants any close-ups of anything, let me know, I am very bored


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

also, the reason the 125 is low is because I am trying to simulate the dry season for breeding


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What a fish room! Tanks galore!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i just saw this room tonight and my jaw was on the floor the entire time... the place is awesome... i told brandon he was lucky my pockets werent water proof or else i'd try to take some of those p's!!!!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> i just saw this room tonight and my jaw was on the floor the entire time... the place is awesome... i told brandon he was lucky my pockets werent water proof or else i'd try to take some of those p's!!!!


 It was really cool meeting you man, really cool guy


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice collection,


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

show us whats in the cages too whats in the cage with the heat lamp ?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Nice collection,


 Thanks


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

come back


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well odne honda..great job..keep it up


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

where is the ferrets and we want closeups


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> show us whats in the cages too whats in the cage with the heat lamp ?


 just the ones with heat lamps?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

pcrose said:


> where is the ferrets and we want closeups


 Ferrets?

I'll get close-ups of all my tanks/cages in the next couple minutes


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

no all of them plz


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

in a 10 at the bottom of the stairs,a 3.5-4" Gold Spilo


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and next to him, also in a 10( temporarily) until Mike icks him up, a 6" Spilo CF


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

In the 55, in one half, a 4" Manuelli


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and in the other half, a 5" Brandtii


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and under them in a 40, 2 Oscars amd 3 Convicts, But I don't have pics of them


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

whats in the cage with the heat lamp if you dont mind me asking again ?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and next to that, is the 125 Mixed Pygo Shoal, with 3 6" Super Reds, 2 7" Cariba, 2 7" Reds, 6" Piraya, 6" Tern, and a 11" Red


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great basement


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and under the 125 is a 29 with my 2.5' Columbian Red Tail Boa


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

also under the 125 in a 20g is my 2' Solomon Island Groubd Boa


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

next to the 125 in a custom built cage, is my 6' Green Burmese Python


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and on top of that cage, is a 29g with an Adult Male Veiled Chameleon( I am working on building him a big enclosure)


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and next to those in a Custom Cage is my 3' Jungle Carpet Python


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> and under the 125 is a 29 with my 2.5' Columbian Red Tail Boa


 I tried Keeping snakes , I had a baby corn that i bought at the reptile show.
It got out one day and i went to pick it up and it lounged at me.
I ended up giving it away..


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and next to those, in a 20L, my Adult Male Rankins Bearded Dragon(Creed) and his girl(Destiny), a Sub-Adult Female Bearded Dragon


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and next to the Beardeds, on a double stand .....on the top, my 5" Xingu Rhom


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and under him in a 10, is my 4.5" Gold Spilo

and that is about it......except for my 2-3" Irritans in my room upstairs


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

My favorite is your burmese he is really cute does he have a name?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

hey where's the pics of my turtles?? They live in your basement too.......... :sad:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

pcrose said:


> My favorite is your burmese he is really cute does he have a name?


 it is a She, and I don't have a name for her, but she is a sweety


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> hey where's the pics of my turtles?? They live in your basement too.......... :sad:


 Sorry Baby









But here they are...

A Southern Painted,Western Painted, and a Pennsylvania Cooter


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

:smile: I like the cooter the best. He's got awsome pattern on his belly


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You should charge people for visiting your zoo!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> and next to those, in a 20L, my Adult Male Rankins Bearded Dragon(Creed) and his girl(Destiny), a Sub-Adult Female Bearded Dragon


 They look like babies to me. Mine was that small once...then she got huge!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > and next to those, in a 20L, my Adult Male Rankins Bearded Dragon(Creed) and his girl(Destiny), a Sub-Adult Female Bearded Dragon
> ...


 The bigger one is full grown, he is a Rankins, which is a miniature Bearded, and the other one is still pretty young


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Honda99_300ex said:
> ...


 Gotcha!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

very impressive


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

haha a minature zoo!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dude brandon,

you forgot the rabbit who gives a lovely smell to the room.








it was awesome meeting you and i wish i could take that rhom off your hands, i mean you should give him up for adoption cause all of those other pets, he just doesnt feel special anymore.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

look's like my old bedroom :nod:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

NOT BEING FUNNIE BUT DO YOU WORK AT ALL HOW DO YOU FIND TIME TO KEEP ALL THIS UP TO SCRATCH


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice room bro.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sweet!!! That is quite a set-up!!! I hate to ask this question but ... whats next on your list of pets?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I love the tour, great idea!

anyone else want to do a tour of thier fish/pet rooms


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks alot for the tour...
Great set-up you have Honda


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

jackburton said:


> NOT BEING FUNNIE BUT DO YOU WORK AT ALL HOW DO YOU FIND TIME TO KEEP ALL THIS UP TO SCRATCH


 Yes I work, and pretty much all of my Money goes back to all my Fish/Animals....

Plus, I am only 17 and have a shitty job, but I get by


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Sweet!!! That is quite a set-up!!! I hate to ask this question but ... whats next on your list of pets?


 Deffinately a Female Jungle Carpet Python, Albino Burmese Python, another Cariba, Piraya, and Tern9After I ditch a couple Reds)

Oh ya, and Nate's Elong Bundy :rasp:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Are you going to try to breed the Jungle Carpet Pythons?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow.....just wow


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very nice little zoo you have :nod:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Are you going to try to breed the Jungle Carpet Pythons?












Eventually


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

he stole my aquarium background


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol I've seen like 20 people with the same backround that I have


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet zoo


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hey man awesome pics thanks for sharing them.......


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

NIKE said:


> hey man awesome pics thanks for sharing them.......


 No Problem


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Plus, I am only 17 and have a shitty job, but I get by


 Do you still live at home?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Awesome lookin animal room!! Me and my girlfriend are planning on getting a house sometime after the summer and i cant wait to build my dream fish room. Im not getting another tank till i get my own house i dont want to hafta move all my tanks. My 10 20 and 75g tanks will be enough to move. Keep up the great work with your zoo downstairs.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, I am only 17 and have a shitty job, but I get by
> ...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You should be careful with amassing too big of a collection before you move out... There's a lot to think of in terms of keeping tons of animals, most noteably meds and vet visits. Especially with the herps.

I don't know how much of all of that you piad for yourself... or what type of job you have now... just some food for thought. =)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> and on top of that cage, is a 29g with an Adult Male Veiled Chameleon( I am working on building him a big enclosure)


 Oh! And in regards to the cham in the 29 g... BAD! Chameleons should never be kept in glass tanks, no matter what anyone tells you or says otherwise... And I'm sure someone will say otherwise, lol. =)

They really are best kept in a mesh construct of some type, with lots of height to it, and lots of foilage (real or not, doesn't matter). Then there's the drip system and all of that for water. Complicated little animals chams are... And SO easily stressed. The main reason I didn't get one when I was looking into them. I much prefer herps you can handle on a regular basis.









Anyway... Good luck with the construction of that enclosure! What are you using to make it? And what are the dimensions going to be? I've been told that something around 2.5'x2.5'x4' is pretty good, but I might be remembering those dimensions wrong.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow (jaws dropping) you have quite a nice collection there bro, it's a mini zoo...so how much is the tickets to see them??







is there any carnival rides there?? Hee hee but for real nice!!!! Great Job keep it up!!


----------

